# What systems do you own and play



## CannaReview (May 29, 2014)

Here's my list

N64
Turbo Graphix 16
Atari Jaguar
Panasonic 3DO
Sega Saturn
Sega Dreamcast
Game Cube

No new ones as they are removing the ownership of games and turning into pay for play/rental systems. No thanks


----------



## Romanito420 (May 31, 2014)

Cool dude: Here's mine lol

- PlayStation 2

Playing NBA Street Vol. 2 and Kingdom Hearts 2


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 1, 2014)

i'd rather have a ps2 than everything the OP mentioned...

seriously dude, no offense, but get a ps3 or something. that list is pathetic and not even worth mentioning imo.


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 1, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> i'd rather have a ps2 than everything the OP mentioned...
> 
> seriously dude, no offense, but get a ps3 or something. that list is pathetic and not even worth mentioning imo.



Why there's more gameplay in those system then there ever will be in the new system. I like games for the games sake not because some real life 3d crap where I'm tied to an account or can't sell my game after wards. Seeing from your response you obviously think games need flash and pizzas to be worth while.


----------



## LJ6 (Jun 1, 2014)

NFL 2k1 for dreamcast was the shit, with randy moss on the cover too. N64 had a lot of good games wish i still had one.


----------



## Romanito420 (Jun 1, 2014)

LJ6 said:


> NFL 2k1 for dreamcast was the shit, with randy moss on the cover too. N64 had a lot of good games wish i still had one.


Whatttt! And NFL Blitz on N64?! All day mate.. ALL DAY


----------



## ayr0n (Jun 1, 2014)

Strictly PC gaming for me :\
Built a beast of a computer for producing music, but I've kind of slowed down on my music n mostly just use it as a gaming rig lol. 24 gb's ram, 3.2 ghz quad core CPU, SSD's etc..kind of overkill for most games I play.

Lotta counterstrike atm...


----------



## m3d1c1n3man (Jun 2, 2014)

ok but you put gamecube on the list which is ps2 equivalent, i.e. "new" in your opinion. think you can't sell a ps4 game? good luck selling a 3DO one... and I'm not sure what you're talking about being tied to an account, because I'm not. and just to be clear, I've never played a game with "pizzas". plus you don't even have a new system so how would you know what the gameplay is like? you're just making up straw-man excuses...


----------



## CannaReview (Jun 2, 2014)

m3d1c1n3man said:


> ok but you put gamecube on the list which is ps2 equivalent, i.e. "new" in your opinion. think you can't sell a ps4 game? good luck selling a 3DO one... and I'm not sure what you're talking about being tied to an account, because I'm not. and just to be clear, I've never played a game with "pizzas". plus you don't even have a new system so how would you know what the gameplay is like? you're just making up straw-man excuses...


My kid has all the new systems and I could care less about them and their game play. I wouldn't sell my 3DO games. I got a game cube because I've had to since it came out and its really just collecting dust atm. The other systems get the game play...


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 10, 2014)

PlayStation 3
killing Battlefield 4 and GTA V ATM


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 10, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> PlayStation 3
> killing Battlefield 4 and GTA V ATM


Funny you said that because I was literally just going to type Ps3 with BF4 And GTA V


----------



## RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY (Jun 11, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Funny you said that because I was literally just going to type Ps3 with BF4 And GTA V


Word I mainly run solo wouldn't mind an extra crew n squad member 
DA1NONLYRAYRAY just throw a RIU so I know its you


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 11, 2014)

RAYRAY420SMOKEWEEDEREDAY said:


> Word I mainly run solo wouldn't mind an extra crew n squad member
> DA1NONLYRAYRAY just throw a RIU so I know its you


Yea algood Ill add you and flick you a message when Im next on


----------



## KaiThePunisher (Jun 12, 2014)

I mean If I feel like I wanna play something older i get the emulator on my phone or my pc and do it that way but I own a Wii and a PS4


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 1, 2014)

PS Vita, PS3, PS4, Home/self built AMD, Hex with crossfire Sapphire ATI 5970's,and an Alienware MX18 (maxed out), and an MacBook pro, 15" oh yeh, and my iPad 2.


----------

